# Where would you install a cb on a 2000 4runner?



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I've already installed it on the passenger side of the center console, but the better half doesn't really like it there. The only thing is, I can't find a better place for ease of reach and still keeping partly out of the leg/foot area of the passenger side. I thought of mounting it on the dash, but don't really want to decrease my area of view, nor do I know how I would run the antenna cable if I did that. If you have any ideas, I'd welcome 'em.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

You could go with a remote mount cb. That would just have the mic out where you'd see it.

http://cobra.com/products/mobile-cb...t-cb-radio-with-soundtracker-and-noaa-weather


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

stimmie78 said:


> You could go with a remote mount cb. That would just have the mic out where you'd see it.
> 
> http://cobra.com/products/mobile-cb...t-cb-radio-with-soundtracker-and-noaa-weather


That _is_ a good idea, although I'm broke right now, so it won't help me near term. But down the road, I think that's a good idea.


----------

